# Puppy bites and shakes



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So my puppy bites and shakes on my arm feet and hands. Idoubt he is being aggresive. Just really rough play. We also flick his nose and say no. Im sure biting is normal but the shaking? We do play tugand he shakes it. Any advice? Also he is wgwl, dont know if that could have anything to do with it.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Puppies.. and even adult dogs shake things naturally at play time  Titan did as a pup but no longer as an adult. He would grab a toy and shake it back and forth really quickly.. totally normal. 

With biting your hands, feet, etc.. that's him trying to play. Say "no" or your command to stop, and replace with toy he can thrash around a bit


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Puppies.. and even adult dogs shake things naturally at play time  Titan did as a pup but no longer as an adult. He would grab a toy and shake it back and forth really quickly.. totally normal.
> 
> With biting your hands, feet, etc.. that's him trying to play. Say "no" or your command to stop, and replace with toy he can thrash around a bit


Lol we have been trying this. But he likes our body parts more. We will that so more.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stop flicking his nose. You'll just egg him on. 

Replace your body part with a toy and engage him.

Shaking is normal. It's prey instinct. It's how an animal kills another.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

Every time my pup mouths on me, I tell him no then shove a toy in his mouth or in front of him. I don't tolerate any kind of biting on a human skin.. even if he's 'playing'. He only chews and shakes his toys. I think the shaking is just instinctual since wolves shake their prey aggressively to kill it or make sure it's dead. I also read it gives them like.. some kind of brain high or euphoria.. but that's just what I read. The shaking is normal.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

dont flick his nose
that is the only way puppies know how to play and the only thing they have ever done is chew on their siblings
please follow some of the suggestions listed such as replace with a toy
yelp and leave the room 
things like that
he will eventually get the idea

and no it doesnt make much difference 
all puppies play with their mouths
gsds and a few others play rougher but all puppies do this


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd stop the flicking as it obviously isn't working. If he doesn't redirect to a toy, try holding his mouth shut. Say NO BITES and hold it until he gives a little whine.

Otto as a pup couldn't resist pant legs and socks. Even if they weren't moving. As an adult, I still catch him once in a while in my daughters room shaking her stuffed animals. He doesn't rip them, just gets them covered in spit.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Puppy shake to kill....never knew my frisbee was alive.

SuperG


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

We will stop the flicking. Hopefully the trade for a toy will work. Jusy found out he really enjoys water bottles.


----------

